# Commt retrouver clé WEP de borne Airport express ?



## cflo (24 Août 2008)

J'ai acheté une Wii. Pour la connecter au wifi, on me demande la clé WEP de ma borne Aiport. Comment faire pour la retrouver ?
Avec l'Assistant réglages Airport, je vois "Mot de passe du réseau sans fil" mais il est crypté (.....). Comment retrouver ce mot de passe en clair ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Si tu n'as plus de trace de la clé WEP que tu as paramétrée, rien ne t'empêche d'en entrer une nouvelle (à refaire sur tous les appareils du réseau Wifi).


----------



## lepetitpiero (24 Août 2008)

c'est peut être écrit dessous la borne??? sinon ne serait-ce pas la clé web de ton routeur par hasard (fournit lors de ton abonnement FAI)


----------



## Nathalex (24 Août 2008)

Dans l'Utilitaires Airport, je double-clique sur la borne à configurer puis dans le menu Borne d'accès, il y a une rubrique Mot de passe équivalent du réseau. Ça ne te donne pas l'info que tu cherches ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Août 2008)

Avec un peu de chance ton Trousseau d'accès (dans le dossier Utilitaires) a enregistré la clé WEP lorsque tu l'as saisie.....


----------

